# massphatness is public enemy #1.......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

What kind of man does this to a little child? Oh the humanity.

I'm not sure how and I'm not sure when, But Vin You will pay for this!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

AWESOME Vin!!!!!

Look at the grin on that dude's face!!!!

I know what you're doing this Saturday morning Tony! Please follow the directions.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

That's super cool!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

And Vin continues the giving....nice!!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

What kind of sick bastage would attack a mans son?
He will pay. I assure you that he will pay :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

You can NEVER go wrong with a Star Wars bomb!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one of the Coolest bombs yet...... Nice job.:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

If ever there was a reason to bump someone's RG, this is it!! :tu

Great hit!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> *If ever there was a reason to bump someone's RG, this is it!! :tu*
> 
> Great hit!!


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

How can you top this? Vin you have taken us to a whole other level.

Al


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Before everyone starts going crazy ... my firm does some work with toy manufacturers from time to time, and periodically, they leave some swag behind to distribute to the staff, kid's programs, sons of deserving CS brothers, etc. All I did was box it up and ship it out. Tony's son looked like he had a blast putting together a LEGO house in this thread clicky. I thought he might enjoy a new challenge.

I'm feeling sick tonite, and that pic perked me right up. Enjoy! And dad, just remember the bomb was for the kid ...


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

VIN THAT IS SO COOL!!! GREAT JOB MAN!!

Nice hit !!! XMAS came in MAY for the little man!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Vin, dude your First Class all the way in my book bud. Course on the evil side there's gonna be thousand of those little lego blocks all over the damn house, people stepping on them, getting sucked up in the vacuum cleaner, dogs chewing on them, yea second thought this was the most perfect gift you could of given Tony. :r :r :r Vin your more evil than most realize. :r


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

That is just to cool! :ss Legos make everyone happy


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

2 cool!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cool bomb:tu


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone that goes out of his way to make a child smile is allright with me. Good job!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, that looks like fun. 
Way to be, Vinnie!!!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

What a bully!! Pickin' on the little dude!!! 

Nice work Vin. :tu:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dang bro.....that is just way toooooo cool. Hope the young lad enjoys the gift.......I'm sure he will! :tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Use to love Legos as a kid. 

Nice hit!


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Man Vin.... and you wonder why "Young Ape" hit ya...

goodness the Word says "you shall reap what you have sown"

Ya Big Bully! :r:r:r:r

Good one Bro,

Savor:ss:ss:ss
*


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

WAIT.... Could "Young Ape" possibly be Tony's kid? :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Kwilkinson said:


> WAIT.... Could "Young Ape" possibly be Tony's kid? :r


:r:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Kwilkinson said:


> WAIT.... Could "Young Ape" possibly be Tony's kid? :r


:r:r That would have been a good one. But Vin hasn't felt my wrath.

Yet:mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing to see here ... this happened long ago (in a galaxy far, far away).


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job, Vin!!!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Maybe Young Ape will see this thread and take pity on Vin, because Vin was nice to a child? Nahhh probably not


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread is old, old, old -- Tony's son is in college now.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

massphatness said:


> This thread is old, old, old -- Tony's son is in college now.


:r I guess some didn't take note of the original post date.

Still a great bomb none the less. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

massphatness said:


> This thread is old, old, old -- Tony's son is in college now.


He Took his love of Legos and Star Wars and built a life size Version of the Death Star. Should be hovering over your house soon.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work, Vin! :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Old thread or not, you get a thumbs-up for that hit...:tu

and, ah, one of your favorite smiley characters Vin...


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

NICE VIN! 

Thats seriously the best hit i have ever seen :tu

Way to be mate!

James


----------

